# Carpet Right - Up to 60% off plus extra 20%



## Smashbox (27 Dec 2008)

Carpetright SALE 
*up to 60% off 1000’s of carpets*

There’s huge savings to be made on a massive range of quality carpets including pure Wool, Berbers, Twists, Saxonys and many more, so you’re sure to find something you love at a price you can afford!

Plus, cut out the voucher from the national newspapers listed below for an *EXTRA 20% off* all carpets, including those already reduced!

Available in:

Saturday 27th Dec 
    Sun, Daily Record


Sunday 28th Dec
    Sunday Mail (Scotland)


Tuesday 30th Dec           
    Daily Express


Wednesday 31st Dec      
    Sun, Daily Record


Friday 2nd Jan                
    Sun, Daily Mail, Times, Belfast Telegraph, 
    Irish Daily Star

Saturday 3rd Jan             
    Daily Record, Daily Express

Sunday 4th Jan               
    News of the World, Sunday Post

Monday 5th Jan               
    Sun, Express

Find your Nearest Store: [broken link removed]


----------



## mcaul (29 Dec 2008)

Your local carpet merchant will beat carpetright everyday of the week.

Try it and you'll be amazed!


----------



## Celtwytch (30 Dec 2008)

And, to be honest, I wouldn't recommend Carpet Right to anyone.  My mother has had some bad experiences with them in the past regarding the carpet quality, and the length of time it takes them to get the stock.  I myself had some hassle there too - over a remnant of lino, of all things.


----------

